# Aluminium Rahmen sandstrahlen lassen, Witterungsbeständig?



## Hamburger Jung (2. Februar 2010)

Moin Mädels, mir fiel gerade eine vermutlich bescheuerte Idee ein. Was wäre wenn man einen Aluminium Rahmen sandstrahlen lässt (Also der komplett vorhandene Lack runter) und dann 4,5 Schichten Klarlack drauf machen lassen würde(Also Rahmen wäre alu-"farben" und eventuell würde ich einen Schriftzug raufkleben).

Nun wo liegt nun der Fehler an der ganzen Idee? Würde der Rahmen bei Stürzen, Schlägen auf den Rahmen (Keine Angst, ich stehe nicht mit dem Hammer am Rahmen und schlage drauf... ) oder Witterungsbeständigkeit Probleme machen im gegensatz zu einem lackierten Rahmen? Damit frage ich speziel nach Feuchtigkeit, Regen, Schnee, Kälte und Kratzern.


Habe leider mit der Materie nullerlei Ahnung und bin nun auf euch angewiesen


----------



## mete (2. Februar 2010)

Wenn Du es lackieren lassen willst, ist doch alles in Butter? Da wo der Lack beschädigt wird, ist halt auch kein Korrosionschutz mehrgegeben, besonders wenn Salz (Schweiß, Straße..) draufkommt, aber das ist bei einem ab Werk lackierten Rahmen nicht anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (2. Februar 2010)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> ...einen Aluminium Rahmen sandstrahlen lässt und dann 4,5 Schichten *Klarlack* drauf machen lassen würde. Rahmen wäre alufarben.
> ...Probleme machen im gegensatz zu einem *lackierten* Rahmen?


Der sandgestrahlte Rahmen hat dann eine raue Oberfläche, je nach Srahlgut mehr oder weniger rau. Ob das unter dem Klarlack gut aussieht?
Wo ist da der Unterschied? Lack ist Klarlack mit Farbpigmenten, oder anders herum: Buntlack ohne Farbpigmente ist Klarlack. Bei Einschichtlack. Bei Mehrschichtlacken ist Klarlack immer separat.
Lass den Rahmen doch in Silber (Alufarben) mit Kunststoff beschichten. Besser als Lack, da dicker und elastischer, dadurch auch resistenter gegen Steinschlag und ähnlichem.


----------



## jan84 (2. Februar 2010)

Wenn der Rahmen einer von der leichteren Sorte ist würde ich nicht sandstrahlen. Eher abbeizen oder Perlstrahlen. Sandstrahlen trägt Material ab. 
Wenn klarlack drüber ist ist es nichts anderes als Farbiger Lack bei gleicher Schichtzahl nehme ich an.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## bastl-axel (2. Februar 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> würde ich nicht sandstrahlen.


Es gibt kein Sand als Strahlgut mehr. Gesundheitsschädlich. Heißt nur noch umgangssprachlich so. Ich erwarte aber auch von einem Fachmann, daß er das richtige Strahlgut aussucht und nicht mit Korund den Rahmen pulverisiert.


----------



## Mitglied (2. Februar 2010)

Besser ist beizen; und neu ist die Idee nicht, findest einige Räder in raw in der Galerie.
Ich hab' einen Rahmen den ich ohne alles fahre, geht auch.


----------



## bastl-axel (2. Februar 2010)

Mitglied schrieb:


> ...findest einige Räder in raw in der Galerie.


Da sind ja einige hundert Beiträge, eher mehr, aber einen gebeizten Rahmen habe ich nicht gefunden, habe allerdings auch nach 10 Seiten aufgeben. Kannst du etwas genauer sein? Danke schon mal.


----------



## Mitglied (2. Februar 2010)

Meiner z. B.; habe allerdings kein Foto eingestellt. Ich habe einen Cameleon-Rahmen mit Metall-Beize selbst entlackt und wollte eigentlich pulvern. Nachdem mir aber der Blick auf die Nähte so gut gefiel hab' ich mich hier im Forum im Pulverbeschichtungs-thread schlau gemacht; dort findest Du übrigens auch Raw-Beispiele. Einige haben Klarlack verwendet, andere fuhren die Rahmen einfach so. Hab' mich dann auch für letzteres entschieden. Der Rahmen bekam eine leichte Pattina durch die Oxidschicht die sich absetzt, ansonsten ist's überhaupt kein Problem und spart Geld und Gewicht.


----------



## LostFocus (2. Februar 2010)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Sand als Strahlgut mehr. Gesundheitsschädlich. Heißt nur noch umgangssprachlich so. Ich erwarte aber auch von einem Fachmann, daß er das richtige Strahlgut aussucht und nicht mit Korund den Rahmen pulverisiert.



wieso kan ich dan  in jedem baumarkt  Quarzsand kaufen und in die strahlkabine  tuhen


----------



## mete (2. Februar 2010)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Der sandgestrahlte Rahmen hat dann eine raue Oberfläche, je nach Srahlgut mehr oder weniger rau. Ob das unter dem Klarlack gut aussieht?
> Wo ist da der Unterschied? Lack ist Klarlack mit Farbpigmenten, oder anders herum: Buntlack ohne Farbpigmente ist Klarlack. Bei Einschichtlack. Bei Mehrschichtlacken ist Klarlack immer separat.
> Lass den Rahmen doch in Silber (Alufarben) mit Kunststoff beschichten. Besser als Lack, da dicker und elastischer, dadurch auch resistenter gegen Steinschlag und ähnlichem.



Der Unterschied ist, dass Buntlacke eine ordentliche Grundierung ermöglichen, was wegfällt, wenn man die Metalloberfläche noch sehen möchte nach der Lackierung.


----------



## Bikaßo (2. Februar 2010)

Klarlack alleine wird nicht so gut halten ohne Grundierung usw. Wenn du die Aluoptik haben willst dann lass ihn komplett raw, Alu is ja eh korrosoinsbeständig. (Grundierungen gibts angeblich auch dursichtige, die aber nicht so gut halten sollen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (2. Februar 2010)

LostFocus schrieb:


> wieso kan ich dan in jedem baumarkt Quarzsand kaufen und in die strahlkabine tuhen


Der wird aber nicht als Strahlgut verkauft. Sand ist wegen seiner großen Feinstaubentwicklung als Strahlgut verboten. Was du mit deiner Gesundheit machst, bleibt dir überlassen, aber gewerblich betrieben überwacht die Berufsgenossenschaft schon die gesundheitliche Belastung der Anwender. Ein Hammer ist unter anderem dazu da, Nägel einzuschlagen. Warum dann trotzdem immer noch welche, sich damit auf den Daumen schlagen, weiß ich auch nicht?


----------



## quereinsteigerB (2. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe meinen Rahmen auch neu lackieren bzw. pulvern lassen. Und mir wurde vom sandstrahlen des alten Lackes abgeraten. Ist ein Mittelständischer Betrieb - die werden wissen, was gut für den Rahmen ist - nehme ich an.
Ob Sand oder nicht, Material wird höchstwahrscheinlich abgetragen und somit ist davon wohl abzuraten.


----------



## mete (2. Februar 2010)

Bikaßo schrieb:


> Alu is ja eh korrosoinsbeständig.



Solange die Umgebung neutral ist (pH4-9) und keine Halogene in der Nähe sind schon...ist aber eigentlich eher die Ausnahme denn die Regel, will heißen: Aluminium korrodiert Dir ungeschützt einfach weg.


----------



## bastl-axel (2. Februar 2010)

quereinsteigerB schrieb:


> Und mir wurde vom sandstrahlen des alten Lackes abgeraten.


Und wie haben die den alten Lack oder die alte Kunststoffbeschichtung abbekommen? Abgelaugt?


----------



## Hamburger Jung (2. Februar 2010)

Hmm, also wäre eigentlich die beste Lösung, dass man das ganze pulvern/lackieren lässt oder? Aluminium+Klarlack wird wohl nicht halten oder?


----------



## DaRick (2. Februar 2010)

und was ist nun die einfachste und günstigste methode einen blanken alu-rahmen vor witterungseinflüssen zu schützen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (2. Februar 2010)

Ich fahre auch einen RAW Rahmen, bilder in meiner Galerie. Ein RAW Rahmen ist relativ unkompliziert. Das von "mete" erwähnte Problem, dass einem der Rahmen unterm Hintern weg korrodiert, trifft in der Praxis nicht zu, solange man den Rahmen pflegt.

Den Rahmen gegen witterungseinflüsse zu schützen ist nicht notwendig. Wenn doch gewünscht dann etwas Öl oder aber eine Lack-Versieglung aus dem KFZ Bedarf.

Am sinnvollsten bei einem RAW Rahmen, ist imho ihn mattiert zu fahren, also mit Scotch-Bright zu polieren. Alle paar Wochen wieder mit dem Schwamm drüber, und der Rahmen sieht aus wie neu. Und das ist auch der große Vorteil von RAW, Kratzer, Scheuerstellen, Korrosion usw. lassen sich immer wieder rauspolieren.

Das Problem bei klarlackierten Rahmen ist, dass der Lack bei Beschädigungen unterwandert wird. Von der beschädigten Stelle gehen lauter kleine, weissliche Verästelungen weg, was unschön aussieht.

Chemisch abbeizen ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoller. Soll doch gestrahlt werden, dann auf jeden Fall lackieren, denn die rauhe Oberfläche durch das Strahlen wird im RAW Zustand sehr schnell abgerieben und unansehnlich und der Orginalzustand der Oberfläche ist nachträglich nicht mehr herstellbar, ausser man strahlt erneut.

Ein mit Scotch bright polierter Rahmen sieht so aus:


----------



## Hamburger Jung (2. Februar 2010)

Genauso stelle ich mir das vor, ein silber-grauer Rahmen und ein schwarzer "Stevens" Schriftzug darauf.

Nur dachte ich noch an Klarlack als Schutz drüber.


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Februar 2010)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Genauso stelle ich mir das vor, ein silber-grauer Rahmen und ein schwarzer "Stevens" Schriftzug darauf.



Dann mach doch einfach, spricht ja nichts dagegen 



> Nur dachte ich noch an Klarlack als Schutz drüber.


Wie gesagt, grundsätzlich keine schlechte Sache, aber wenn der Klarlack unterwandert wird, sieht es unschön aus. Ich habe auch noch einen klarlackierten Rahmen hier, ich mache bei Gelegenheit ein Bild und zeige Dir was ich meine.

Meine Meinung, wenn Alu dann RAW


----------



## Mitglied (2. Februar 2010)

Du kannst übrigens auch klar pulvern! Nur so nebenbei.


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Februar 2010)

So, hab Dir mal ein Bild von der erwähnten "Unterwanderung" gemacht. Ob der Rahmen lackiert oder gepulvert ist, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.


----------



## quereinsteigerB (2. Februar 2010)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Und wie haben die den alten Lack oder die alte Kunststoffbeschichtung abbekommen? Abgelaugt?


Nicht lachen - der Rahmen wurde klassisch via Hand entlackt! Ist wohl die schonenste Methode  wenn auch nicht die günstigste.
Nunja, ich seh den Rahmen erst in 2 Wochen, dann weiß ich mehr...


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Februar 2010)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Aluminium+Klarlack wird wohl nicht halten oder?



Also mein RR ist letztes Jahr gesandstrahlt worden und anschließend kam lediglich Klarlack drüber (s. Photoalbum). Die Optik ist schon komisch (man würde nicht denken ,dass der Rahmen unter dem Klarlack unlackiert ist).
Aber es hält seit einigen Tausend Kilometern problemlos. Schweiß vom Rolle-fahren ist auch kein Problem.
Trotzdem kommt bald was Neues


----------



## Hamburger Jung (2. Februar 2010)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Du kannst übrigens auch klar pulvern! Nur so nebenbei.



Das ist mal wirklich interessant, weißt du da genaueres?


----------



## garbel (2. Februar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ein mit Scotch bright polierter Rahmen sieht so aus:



Jawoll, DAS sind Schweißnähte


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Februar 2010)

garbel schrieb:


> Jawoll, DAS sind Schweißnähte



absolut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (2. Februar 2010)

Ich würde mit dem Rad nur deshalb schneller fahren, um dann Zeit zu haben, an dem Rahmen rumzufingern bis die anderen aufgeholt haben 

Aber back to topic: Klar pulverbeschichten ist doch eine prima Lösung. Nicht leicht, aber haltbar. Ich glaube, man kann sogar wählen zwischen matt und hochglanz.


----------



## Enrgy (2. Februar 2010)

halbes OT:

Rocky Mountain hatte vor knapp 20 Jahren mit dem Modell "Experience" sogar einen vollkommen unbehandelten Alurahmen im Programm. Zusammengebraten - Aufkleber druff - für teuer Geld verkloppt!


----------



## Hamburger Jung (2. Februar 2010)

Habe vorhin eine Mail an Stevens geschickt, ob ich den Schriftzug bestellen kann. Dachte an einen weißen oder schwarzen Rahmen und darauf dann entweder weiß(glänzend) oder schwarzen(matt) Schriftzug. Also weißer-glänzender Rahmen mit schwarzem Schriftzug oder andersrum. Will das Rad einfarbig halten... (Bin großer Freund von Stevens und deren Rahmen, aber die Rahmen sind sowas von bunt lackiert. Ich will keinen Regenbogen fahren! Und nein, ich behalte den Stevensrahmen )


Also pulvern wäre haltbarer, kratz/sturzfester, aber schwerer?


----------



## garbel (2. Februar 2010)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Also pulvern wäre haltbarer, kratz/sturzfester, aber schwerer?



Ja, sehr viel haltbarer als Lack. Ich bezog mich beim Gewicht auf den Vergleich gegenüber Eloxieren. Lackieren dürfte nicht mehr viel leichter sein als Pulvern, wenn überhaupt. Kommt natürlich auch auf die Anzahl der Lackschichten an


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Februar 2010)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Das ist mal wirklich interessant, weißt du da genaueres?



genaueres?

du gehst zu jemandem der pulverbeschichtungen anbietet und sagst ihm "1mal in klar pulvern".


----------



## norman68 (2. Februar 2010)

Frag hier mal nach dort mach sie Top arbeit.


----------



## astral67 (2. Februar 2010)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Das ist mal wirklich interessant, weißt du da genaueres?



Der Rahmen wird mit einem Pulver beschichtet, welches nach der Erhitzung farblos bzw. transparent ist. Das Hardtail in meinem Album ist auch nur klar gepulvert. Es wurde vorher bloss mit einem Scotch Brite Schwamm "poliert".


----------



## lix (2. Februar 2010)

Nachdem ich mein Stadtmobil vor 3 Jahre per Sandbestrahlung vom Klarlack komplett befreien ließ, zeigt er im Rohzustand seitdem keinerlei Mucken. Die fühlbar rauhe, relativ grobkörnige Oberfläche sieht zwar an wenigen Stellen mittlerweile etwas unschön aus, hält aber den Rahmen noch gut zusammen. 
Schonzeit sah er nie; gejagt wird durch die Stadt (Ostseeküste) und Felder, egal bei welchem Wetter und Streusalzmenge.

Ansonsten: Eloxierung vor Pulverbeschichtung, da edler und haltbarer.


----------



## el presidente69 (2. Februar 2010)

Kann man ungefähr sagen, wie viel Gewicht man einspart, wenn man einen normalen Alu-Rahmen von sämtlicher Farbe befreit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (2. Februar 2010)

Woher soll man wissen wie dick die Farbe auf deinem Rahmen ist? Können 10gr. sein oder auch 200gr. Kannst du nur selber rausfinden wenn du ihn vorher und nachher wiegst.


----------



## el presidente69 (2. Februar 2010)

Alles klar, danke. Wollt nur einen ungefähren Wert wissen, in welchen Bereichen sich die Gewichte von Lack bewegen.


----------



## Der alte Sack (2. Februar 2010)

also soweit ich mich entsinne : 

- alu ist von sich aus niemals korrosionsgeschützt - je nach legierung ist es korrosionsträger oder nicht
- beim zusammentreffen von wasser und salzen (streusalz) gehts allerdings schon mehr zur sache - ebenso wenn ein "edleres" fremdmetall (stichwort edelstahlflschenhaltergewindeösen) das alu zur opferanode deklassieren
- die alu korrosion ist nicht so agressiv sichtbar wie bei bsp.-weise bei stahl (aluoxid = weiszliches pulver) aber auch wenn man nichts sieht korrodiert alu interkristallin - weil es hygroskopisch (wasseraufnehmend) ist und die korrosion dann an den korngrenzen des gefüges stattfindet 
- das kann natürlich länger dauern (je nach einsatzgebiet) auch mal bis zu 7-8 jahren oder länger - es kann aber auch dann ganz schnell mal einen riss geben 
- klarlacke halten auf alu ohne vorbehandlung (primer, chemisch) nicht wirklich - pulverbeschichtung ist vorzuziehen, die hält zwar auch nicht wesentlich besser durch die adhäsionskräfte (siehe thema ausfallenden) aber durch ihre oberflächenspannung schon (liegt ja wie eine ummantelung ums rohr)
- mehrgewicht - lack (mit primer) ca. 70-100g je nach rahmenhöhe und kunst des lackierers - pulver bei 120-200g dito
- polieren mit "scotchbrite" / "neverdull" etc. - das ist nicht dasselbe wie raw - raw ist unbehandelt - jede polierung hingegen ist schon eine oberflächenbehandlug an sich da sie die oberfläche verdichtet, verfestigt und die poren schliesst - auszerdem wird die rauhtiefe verbessert was als paket gegen die korrosion schon eine weile hilft (sieh z.Bsp. die alten GT Rahmen - das verfahren war "ball burnishing" - ähnlich dem hierzulande bekannten "tampeln" wurden die rahmen in groszen trommeln mit einer unzahl an kleinen stahlkugeln "gewaschen" mit gleichem effekt) - allerdings nicht ewig - insbesondere nicht bei wasser + salz - siehe oben
- abbeizen ist für die oberfläche definitiv das schonenste - allerdings muss die beize vor weiterbehandlung ordentlich ausgespült (neutralisiert) werden und der rahmen trocknen (innen) - peenshot (strahlen mit glaskügelchen oder anderen geeigneten silikaten) ist nur zum empfehlen wenn du diese oberfläche magst - sie ist dann überall gleichmaessig - auch auf den nähten (ähnlich der meiszten lenker die heutzutage vor dem eloxieren eine solche behandlung erfahren)

und nun fallt drüber her....


----------



## Hamburger Jung (3. Februar 2010)

Okay dann weiß ich dazu bescheid.

Nun eine andere Frage, die SLX Kurbel gefällt mir einfach optischer, nur stört das SLX darauf, besonders wenn der Rest mit XTR zitiert wird. Nun die Frage, wie kann man die Kurbel komplett schwärzen? Ich las, dass pulvern und lackieren, nicht halten soll. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, diese schöne Kurbel in die Farbe schwarz zu tränken?


----------



## Maddinth (3. Februar 2010)

Ja die Kurbel kannst du Pulvern lassen geht, such mal den Pulverbeschichtungsthread, da hat Kuhjand schon mehrere Krubeln erfolgreich gepulvert.
Da und da


----------



## Mad-Line (3. Februar 2010)

@Der alte Sack schöner beitrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der alte Sack (3. Februar 2010)

z.Thema Kurbeln pulvern - ich hatte das mal mit einer 952er XTR veranstaltet - war wenig erfolgreich.
im bereich von pedale und kurbelenden platzte das pulver aufgrund der belastungen relativ schnell weg (o.k. - an den pedalanlageflächen könnte man es aussparen - hatte ich damals nicht bedacht). ansonsten warendie kurbelauszenseiten ruckzuck mit den klassischen kratzern von schleifenden schuhen etc. gesegnet - ist halt bloss "plaste" (das pulver).

eloxieren ist besser - dazu das alte eloxal abbeizen lassen - danach wahlweise die vorab polierten stellen nachpolieren (es geht auch chemisch - wird aber meistens nicht gleichmässig) oder komplett peenshot (siehe meinen beitrag oben) für gleichmäszige oberfläche - dann neu eloxieren lassen in farbe der wahl - vorzugsweise keine hellen farben und die firma die es tut sollte ihr handwerk verstehen (also kein dekor eloxal für den innenbereich denn das ist nicht uv fest und die eloxalschicht ruhig etwas dicker - so 30-60µm).

@mad - danke für die blumen


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Februar 2010)

He Mad-Line, hast du meine PN nicht erhalten? Ich hatte dich bezüglich dem Eloxieren meiner Kurbel und dem Bashguard gefragt, doch bisher hast du nicht geantwortet .


----------



## LostFocus (4. Februar 2010)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Das ist mal wirklich interessant, weißt du da genaueres?



Die machen sowas www.pulver-beschichtung.net


----------



## Bikaßo (4. Februar 2010)

Weiss wer was für ne Beschichtung die Stahlfedern von den Dämpfern haben? Kann man die evtl. umlackieren?


----------



## kahnheld (12. Februar 2010)

Bei dem Alu-Fahrradrahmen kann ich auf jeden Fall Glasperlstrahlen empfehlen, das wird richtig schön und außerdem wird die Oberfläche noch verdichtet. Sand- und Korundstrahlen ist hierbei nicht sinnvoll.
Eine Firma, die ordentliche Strahlarbeiten anbietet, gibt es im Ruhrgebiet in der Nähe von Dormund, nämlich in Hagen Firma KST.
www.kst-hagen.de

 Gruß kahnheld


----------

